# Toronto in end of April, anything good?



## sunnysky2k (Feb 3, 2007)

I am thinking about traveling Toronto area in end of April. What is weather? I am not skier. Any activiy or event? Anyone travelled in April?
How far from Toronto to Montreal?
Thank you.


----------



## jesuis1837 (Feb 3, 2007)

Weather at the end of april should be nice, around 15-20 celcius. By car, it is a 6-7hours drive depending of the trafic.


----------



## sunnysky2k (Feb 3, 2007)

One more thing. US drive license, is it ok? Thank you.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 3, 2007)

Toronto is a very large, world class city - there is always something to do there - it's just a matter of what you like and what you want to do.  You should have no problem finding plenty to occupy yourself.     Your drivers license is fine.


----------



## CSB (Feb 3, 2007)

Here are some activities in April:

April 
Early April marks The Toronto Blue Jays' season Opener at the SkyDome. For schedules and online ticketing visit their website, or call 416/341-1000. 

The Shaw Festival - staged at Niagara-on-the-Lake, Ontario, the acclaimed theatre festival starts in mid-April and runs through October. Presenting both classic and lesser known works by George Bernard Shaw, productions also include those from his contemporaries, with the Festival, Court House, and Royal George Theatres being used for the event. For ticket information call 416/690-7301 or 905/468-2172. 

Bloor-Yorkville Wine Festival - a 5-day gourmet festival, which brings together international winemakers, award-winning Ontario vintages and gourmet cuisine from the city's top-rated chefs. For information, call 416-928-3553 ext. 27  or visit: www.santewinefestival.net. Dates TBC (last weekend in April or early May). 

Toronto Festival of Storytelling - this annual event at Harbourfront celebrates international folklore, with 60 storytellers imparting legends and fables from around the world. For information, call 416-656-2445 or visit: www.storytellingtoronto.org.

There is also a childrens film festival called Sprockets.

There are many tourist sights in the city. You do not mention your interests. Plenty of shopping (Yorkville for expensive, Eaton Centre...., theater (Phantom of the Opera), ethnic neighbourhoods, CN tower, Science Centre, Museum, Art Gallery, Bata Shoe Museum, etc.

Drive from Toronto to Montreal is around 5 -6 hours.

April - Skiing weather has ended. Expect weather that can be unexpected. While unlikely to snow, it can happen. However, we can have some beautifully warm days approaching 68 degrees F. Average temperature for April is high of 51 and low of 35.


----------



## Aldo (Feb 3, 2007)

Blue Jays will be in town...at about 1/3 of the price of a U.S. Major League baseball game.

Always some good shows...at about 1/2 price of a broadway ticket.

The zoo.

The Eaton centre.

Natural Science museum.

The St. Lawrence Market.

All day haul to Montreal, however.  Both are beautiful cities with plenty to do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 19, 2007)

I would say that Toronto and Montreal are both a desination to themselves. Unless you have a few days to spend in each. I would just stick to one or the other. They both have plenty to do and are very vibrant cities. Niagara Falls is not far of a drive and can make a good side day trip from Toronto. Depending on what you enjoy doing the list of things to do can be endless.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 20, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Blue Jays will be in town...at about 1/3 of the price of a U.S. Major League baseball game.



I don't know what you are comparing with but Blue Jay's tickets are considerably more expensive than tickets for the San Diego Padres, Los Angeles Dodgers, Los Angeles Angels, San Francisco Giants or Oakland Athletics and most other US teams.


----------



## Tacoma (Feb 20, 2007)

From Toronto Niagara Falls is definitely the thing to see without driving 4-5 hours.  Near Niagara Falls is a small town called Niagara on the Lake. Very quaint with all unique(no chain) stores.  I wished I'd have known to schedule more time on my trip there. I would have actually preferred to stay there instead on Niagara Falls since I couldn't afford to stay in viewing distance of the falls.

Joan


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 21, 2007)

I strongly agree on visiting Niagara Falls. I have visited them in both the summer and winter. Definitely a 'must see'.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 22, 2007)

Actually Niagara on the Lake costs WAY MORE than Niagara Falls to stay there.  For a falls view room look at the Starwood property in Niagara Falls as I remember it wasn't too bad at all - in the $120/night Cdn range.



Tacoma said:


> From Toronto Niagara Falls is definitely the thing to see without driving 4-5 hours.  Near Niagara Falls is a small town called Niagara on the Lake. Very quaint with all unique(no chain) stores.  I wished I'd have known to schedule more time on my trip there. I would have actually preferred to stay there instead on Niagara Falls since I couldn't afford to stay in viewing distance of the falls.
> 
> Joan


----------



## Aldo (Mar 1, 2007)

John Cummings said:


> I don't know what you are comparing with but Blue Jay's tickets are considerably more expensive than tickets for the San Diego Padres, Los Angeles Dodgers, Los Angeles Angels, San Francisco Giants or Oakland Athletics and most other US teams.




Nosebleed seats to see the Blue Jays were I think, $7 Can last time I was there, which would have been spring 2006.  This is much less that it costs to get into Yankee Stadium, which is the only other Major League park I have visited in the last ten years.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 1, 2007)

The best description of Toronto is that it is like Philadephia or Boston with not a single piece of litter to be seen anywhere. 

You could spend two weeks their and never be bored. It is a vibrant Metropolis.

Montreal is the same with a definite Eurpoean "twang" about it. A little smaller and slightly less to see. Again, a full week is not enough IMHO.

Both are wonderful visits. The Canadians are some of the nicest people I've ever met in my travels. You will feel at home there.

John


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 1, 2007)

Aldo said:


> Nosebleed seats to see the Blue Jays were I think, $7 Can last time I was there, which would have been spring 2006.  This is much less that it costs to get into Yankee Stadium, which is the only other Major League park I have visited in the last ten years.



Ticket prices for the Yankees are not representative of the average price for other teams. You pay more for Yankee tickets because they are the Yankees and it is Yankee stadium. The Blue Jays cheapest tickets are now $9.00 and the Yankees cheapest are $12.00. My comparison is for the average prices for decent seats and not the cheapest tickets. As I said earlier a decent seat at the Blue Jays will cost considerable more than a comparable seat for the San Diego Padres, Los Angeles Dodgers, Los Angeles Angels, San Francisco Giants or Oakland Athletics and most other US teams.

As a point of interest, hockey tickets for the NHL are also more expensive in Canada for comparable seats.


----------



## qaRuss (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi from the Canadian Prairies.
Toronto is 1,200 miles from my home, but it is the other Canadian city I've visited most because of business concerns.
It is one of my favorites, and I have been to nearly all Canadian cities.
Metro Toronto is a large, diverse, international centre and offers all that any other mega city could.
You can not ski there...even in the winter.
Come on up for a visit. There are good hotels, great restaurants, terrific theater, fabulous arts and the pro sports stuff if that is of intrest to you. Favorable exchange rates stretch your dollars.
You will find Toronto is very much like any US city you may visit, but may be friendlier.
Montreal is simular but French.
If you are looking for different, I'd suggest Quebec city, smaller but very historic and quite European. 
Like your dollars, we are also happy to accept your drivers license here.


----------



## aptiva (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you Johnmfaeth.   I luvs my city.....


----------

